# our own woai has us as underdogs



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=1CF6C5C3-F673-43D0-9757-2ECE4064FCDE a little shocking if you ask me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. I'm not getting my news from them no more. Imagine what else they've been wrong with :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Doesn't really matter what they think


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i know it doesnt matter im just real surprised,shocked. sa is so big into spurs and confident in there team and to have a big spurs paper to say that the pistons win in 7 was weird.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

At least the writer was truthful. I'd honestly prefer to see truthful writing than homer writing.



WOAI rids the Spurs pretty hard, so this doesn't mean they don't support the Spurs or anything.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone see today the mayors of sa and detroit makeing bets on the gm, isnt gambleing illegal here in texas lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> anyone see today the mayors of sa and detroit makeing bets on the gm, isnt gambleing illegal here in texas lol




I guess it's the new Mayor then. He was just voted in Monday night I believe.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> At least the writer was truthful. I'd honestly prefer to see truthful writing than homer writing.


 So that's why you don't proof read your post?  :joke:


----------

